# Bpc-157



## monster-ish (Jan 27, 2016)

anybody give this pep a go yet? Getting ready to start running it in a few days. I have a pec tear that won't go away. I've ready good things about this product and it's healing abilities. I haven't been able to get much info on much else though. Like half life and should I spot inject


----------



## j2048b (Jan 27, 2016)

tb 500 coupled with its cousin bpc-157, ull be fine, thro in a bit of gh, and ull be even better,


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2016)

Never used it but a friend did. He hit deep with a 1" pin at the sight. Actually said he felt better after the first shot.

But if you have a pec tear you may not be able to fix that on your own. A simple level 1 yes, a complete rupture, nope.


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 28, 2016)

snake said:


> Never used it but a friend did. He hit deep with a 1" pin at the sight. Actually said he felt better after the first shot.
> 
> But if you have a pec tear you may not be able to fix that on your own. A simple level 1 yes, a complete rupture, nope.



How long did it take for your friend to completely heal up? It's not ruptured just have a small tear. I can still bench but not as heavy and often as I'd like. It is healing but definitely not fast enough


----------

